# Employment Pass for Singapore



## vkszn (Feb 22, 2013)

I am an IT professional working in an MNC in India. I wish to move to Singapore for full time employment. I don't have any job offer from Singapore. 
Though I am trying on various job sites but not a single reply from any employer. 
Is it possible to apply for Employement Pass without job offer.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

vkszn: not to sound funny, you are an IT professional, and I assume you did your bit of ground work -so why ask this question when the answer is a RESOUNDING NO !!!!!!!!!!!

Do look up the MOM site for any info on EP

Oh, wait, you can come on as a PEP - if you can make the numbers there and find an employer to pay you 12,000 PM or more


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

I don’t think anyone who gets 12,000 SGD in India ‘ll try to relocate to Singapore!!!

If you are a risk taker and have enough money, then can come here on a short term visit pass and try your luck!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

an_india : well, a lot are still coming here  you just don't know


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

only the employer can apply for an employment pass. The MOM is tightening the rules and is making it harder for employers to hire "foreign talent". If you have more than 5 years of experience in your field then you might possibly stand a chance if you come to singapore on a social visit pass and try your luck.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

SandhurstonHighSt said:


> only the employer can apply for an employment pass. The MOM is tightening the rules and is making it harder for employers to hire "foreign talent". If you have more than 5 years of experience in your field then you might possibly stand a chance if you come to singapore on a social visit pass and try your luck.


or a higher pay to justify your pass


----------

